# Singer Sewing Machine 1507



## Kariale (May 22, 2020)

I have an old Singer. I lost the pedal and only replaced it recently. I tested it when I got it and it was working fine - light on, needle moving etc. 

I tried to use it today and the needle simply won’t move. The bobbin winder is in the correct place, the foot was down and the light is working.


----------

